# [Gnome] Nautilus non mi monta piu' nulla [RISOLTO]

## Merlink

Salve a tutti.

Tempo fa ero riuscito, con il trittico HALD,DBUS,GNOME-VOLUME-MANAGER, a far si che ogni periferica usb, anche non inserita in fstab, venisse "montata" senza problemi anche da un utente normale.

Tempo fa ho fatto una serie di aggiornamenti (nel corso di un mese circa) e ora non funge piu'. Le periferiche (penne, hd esterni, lettori mp3) vengono viste da nautilus, ma non me le fa montare (mentre a root e' permesso), ho controllato i permessi di /media e sono identici a quelli di un altro pc.

Non so che fare... mi faceva comodo   :Crying or Very sad:  .

[I] sys-apps/hal (0.5.4): Hardware Abstraction Layer

[I] sys-apps/dbus (0.36.2): A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to eachother

[I] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager (1.5.1): Daemon that enforces volume-related policies

Grazie a tutti!

Soluzione: (come ha scritto ic3m4n)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Make sure that the haldaemon user is in the ${HALDAEMON_GROUPS}
> 
> If users have a problem with this, let them file a bug
> ...

 

Grazie ancora!

P.S.: non e' che non leggo i messaggi degli ebuild, e' che quando si fa un bulk-update, raramente sto al monitor a vedere le scritte che passano  :Razz: 

Sorry!Last edited by Merlink on Sat Sep 24, 2005 9:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raffo

ho avuto lo stesso problema. ho risolto facendo il downgrade di hal. hope it helps   :Wink: 

----------

## Merlink

a che versione lo porto?

grazie!

----------

## Raffo

 *Merlink wrote:*   

> a che versione lo porto?
> 
> grazie!

 

la mia attuale è la 0.4.7, ma penso vada bene anche la 0.4.8 (già taggata come stable), al limite prova e vedi come va.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *ebuild di hal wrote:*   

> Make sure that the haldaemon user is in the ${HALDAEMON_GROUPS}
> 
> If users have a problem with this, let them file a bug
> 
> usermod -G ${HALDAEMON_GROUPS} haldaemon

 

dove HALDAEMON_GROUPS="haldaemon,disk,cdrom,cdrw,floppy". questo l'hai fatto?

----------

## Cazzantonio

tra l'altro scusa ma la versione di hal 0.5.4 è addirittura hard-masked...

Già secondo me non ci si dovrebbe lamentare se i pacchetti "unstable" non funzionano... addirittura quelli hard-masked....

P.S. aggiungi [risolto] al titolo....

----------

## Merlink

E' hard masked e "smasked" in seguito in quanto richiesta di gnome 2.12   :Embarassed: 

Provo a fare le modifiche del caso e vi faccio sapere. Tnx

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Già secondo me non ci si dovrebbe lamentare se i pacchetti "unstable" non funzionano... addirittura quelli hard-masked....
> 
> P.S. aggiungi [risolto] al titolo....

 non mi sembra che sia il caso di essere così brutali. a domanda risposta, se non vuoi rispondere in modo costruttivo è meglio non rispondere. altrimenti chiedi ad un moderatore di aggiungere alle linee guida: non si parla di software non considerati stabili da portage.

----------

## Onip

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non mi sembra che sia il caso di essere così brutali.

 

Io non ho notato tutto questo "bagno di sangue", ha semplicemente fatto un appunto IMHO giustissimo. Se si vogliono testare pachetti in qualche modo instabili (e se una cosa è hard-masked un motivo ci sarà) allora il posto in cui cercare non è qui, ma caso mai bugzilla.

----------

## Ic3M4n

boh... non capisco il perchè questo non è il posto in cui cercare... dato che molte persone utiilzzano applicazioni mascked. se vi danno fastidio, non leggete il post che si fa prima. se non deve essere così... beh che venga aggiunto alle linee guida che non si parla di software instabile. almeno ci sarà una regola base a cui fare riferimento.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non mi sembra che sia il caso di essere così brutali. a domanda risposta, se non vuoi rispondere in modo costruttivo è meglio non rispondere. altrimenti chiedi ad un moderatore di aggiungere alle linee guida: non si parla di software non considerati stabili da portage.

 

Guarda che sinceramente non mi sembrava di essere stato brutale...

Volevo solo dire che mi sembra normale che se un pacchetto è hard-masked non funzioni (o dia grossi problemi). In generale secondo me era semplicemente d'uopo avvertire che il pacchetto di cui si stava parlando era uno certificato per non funzionare... sennò magari qualcuno pensa che anche hal stabile dia problemi...

Poi ovviamente puoi parlare di quello che ti pare (e magare fare testing, bug report, aiutare i devel, etc...)

Siccome nessuno aveva fatto notare la cosa mi sembrava importante chiarirlo...

P.S. il fatto che fosse richiesto da gnome 2.12 non lo sapevo ma comunque è anch'esso hard masked... ripeto... se un pacchetto è hard masked è normale che non funzioni... sarebbe strano il contrario (comunque di solito in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask spiega anche perché è hard masked)

Con questo chiedo scusa se qualcuno ha equivocato il mio post

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Volevo solo dire che mi sembra normale che se un pacchetto è hard-masked non funzioni (o dia grossi problemi). In generale secondo me era semplicemente d'uopo avvertire che il pacchetto di cui si stava parlando era uno certificato per non funzionare... 

 

o comunque essendo parte integrante del nuovo gnome ancora in fase di testing, si, è tutto hard masked. però è quasi completamente funzionale e rimuove molti problemi di stabilità. inoltre, siccome di questo problema di hal si è parlato molto nel forum internazionale, e se ne conosce anche il workaround per farlo funzionare non mi sarei accontentato di riportare alla versione precedente e basta.

cmq rileggendo il thread sono stato alquanto irritante, ti chedo scusa per il modo con cui ho irruentemente risposto. solo che ho preso quel "P.S. aggiungi [risolto] al titolo.... " come un "visto che è hard masked non è un problema che quel sw ti dia problemi", in effetti rileggendo il tutto non è proprio così.

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> In generale secondo me era semplicemente d'uopo avvertire che il pacchetto di cui si stava parlando era uno certificato per non funzionare...

 

Quoto.

Ovvio che uno puó installare quello che vuole, e in caso di problemi chiedere nel forum ,.. tuttavia sarebbe gradito che quando la richiesta riguarda pacchetti ~x86 o hard-masked facesse le precisazioni del caso.

Anche perché, come dice Cazzantonio, se un paccketto é masked allora quasi sicuramente ha dei malfunzionamenti (o, quantomeno, non ha nessuno che dice il contrario).

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ho preso quel "P.S. aggiungi [risolto] al titolo.... " come un "visto che è hard masked non è un problema che quel sw ti dia problemi", in effetti rileggendo il tutto non è proprio così.

 

No era solo che mi pareva che avesse risolto il problema quindi suggerivo di marchiare il topic "risolto"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> No era solo che mi pareva che avesse risolto il problema quindi suggerivo di marchiare il topic "risolto" 

 

beh... allora non posso che ri-scusarmi con te e chiedere scusa anche al forum per il casino fatto. a volte le parole scritte possono essere fraintese.

----------

## gutter

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   non mi sembra che sia il caso di essere così brutali. 
> 
> Io non ho notato tutto questo "bagno di sangue", ha semplicemente fatto un appunto IMHO giustissimo. Se si vogliono testare pachetti in qualche modo instabili (e se una cosa è hard-masked un motivo ci sarà) allora il posto in cui cercare non è qui, ma caso mai bugzilla.

 

@Ic3M4n: Onip e cazzantonio hanno perfettamente ragione dal momento che, come detto più volte, è spesso difficile fornire supporto per problemi derivanti da pacchetti in ~x86 e Hard-Masked dal momento che non è detto che li abbiamo installati anche noi  :Wink: 

Questo non significa che non se ne può parlare ma semplicemente che questo non è proprio il posto migliore. 

Se un pacchetto è in ~ o HardMasked questo significa che il pacchetto non è ancora considerato perfettamente funzionante quindi lo sviluppatore che mantiene l'ebuild pensa che debba essere testato ancora un poco prima di essere rilasciato al grande pubblico. Ora dal momento che molti sviluppatori non seguono il forum in genere si ritiene che per fornire feedback sia più indicato bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

